# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > الأخبار الجامعية > شؤون الطلبة >  نتائج الشامل هنا ...

## عاشق الحصن

موقع نتائج الشامل

لمن يريد معرفة النتائج الشامل ما عليه الا ان 

يضغط هنا


هاي موقع اخر 

لنتائج الشامل عن طريق الاسم او عن طريق الرقم


مع امنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق

----------


## naimi

مبروك للناجين

----------


## شذى الياسمين

مشكور عاشق ..
الف مبروك لكل اللي نجحوا ..
وما شاء الله نتائج طلاب كليتنا ممتازه ..

----------


## الغزال

:Bl (13):  مبرووووووووووووووك

----------


## matrix202

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررين

----------


## matrix202

يسلمواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## موسى الاسمر

مبروووك

----------


## موسى الاسمر

يسلمو كتير صرلي شي ساعه كامله بضور على موقع يفتحلي نتيجه الشامل بدي راجعها ما يفتحها انتو الوحيدين قلي فتحتوها شكرا كتير :Eh S(9):  :SnipeR (69):  :Eh S(9):

----------


## عليالصقور

ممتاز

----------


## عليالصقور

ناس

----------


## عليالصقور

تلبخعل

----------


## عليالصقور

ثبلقف حض7صثؤضحلا

----------


## لين 15

مبروووووك للناجحين

----------


## mylife079

http://shamel.bau.edu.jo/repstallmark2010.aspx

----------


## مهند الحراحشه

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## عاشق الحصن

الف مبرووووووووووووك للناجحين

----------


## تاج النساء

مبرووووووووووك للنجاحين

----------


## ذهابا وايابا

:Header:  كل صحابي راسبين والحمدلله

----------

